# vendor open house 10-25 this weekend



## troy (Oct 21, 2014)

Gold country orchids open house 10 - 25/26


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mormodes (Oct 22, 2014)

Gold Country Orchids Open House - Friday (9-5), Saturday (9-5) and Sunday (10-4), October 24, 25, 26, 2014 390 Big Ben Road, Lincoln, CA 95648, 916-645-8600 www.goldcountryorchids.com
HUGE DISCOUNTS ON ALL PLANTS, 10-80% OFF!
Free plant on any purchase over $15 or 30% discount on purchase over $100. Classes Friday and Saturday, 10:30 am on pests and disease and 1:30 pm on species for home grower. Sunday, bring your questions and your problems in a bag. Seedling grade and medium grade Orchiata bark supplies, too.


----------



## mormodes (Oct 22, 2014)

Troy, do you know if Paph Paradise will be there too? (Dave Sorokowsky)


----------



## troy (Oct 22, 2014)

More than likely yes you are going to be there lol.. those otogozens I got from you are growing rediculously fast


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 23, 2014)

Send me a plane ticket lol.


----------



## theshatterings (Oct 24, 2014)

Some slippers in bloom there. 





































This Dolgoldii is my fav


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 24, 2014)

Awesome photos


----------



## mormodes (Oct 25, 2014)

troy said:


> More than likely yes you are going to be there lol.. those otogozens I got from you are growing rediculously fast



Oops, sorry. I'm not Dave, but I can see from my post how you'd think I was. It was rather ambiguous. I didn't know if you knew who Paph Paradise was.

I'll shut up now before I start doing the old 'Dave's Not Here' routine from Cheech and Chong. *G*


----------



## troy (Oct 25, 2014)

I couldn't make it today I got called in to work, that pissed me off, I'll hit you guys up tomorrow


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2014)

Love the fairrieanum!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2014)

theshatterings said:


>


What is this, please?


----------



## theshatterings (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry Eric, I didn't take a pic of the tag for this : / my bad.

Maybe someone here will know.


----------



## troy (Oct 27, 2014)

Pretty sure thats primulinum x armeniacum


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks. Are the photos from Gold Country? Did you make the sale?


----------

